# Northern California Rally



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Here is a list I have of those who have sites. Are there any additions or corrections?

Outbacker Site # Dates
1.Chabbie1 #14 July 22-26
2.N7OQ #11 July 22-26
3.Yianni #16 July 22-26
4.Yianni Bro in-law #18 July 22-26
5.VVRRRMM #20b July 22-26
6.Tomandamber #20 July 23-26
7.Bentpixel #20a July 22-26
8.4me #126 July 18-27
9.4me InLaw's #127 July 16-27
10.Drobe5150 #20c July 22-27
11.PDX Doug #25 July 20-26
12.BCsmith4k #129 July 23-26
13.Husker92 #141 July 24-26

I thought I would start another thread to get some ideas floating around and some discusion going. Trish (Chabbie1) has come up with some good ideas like maybe Tshirts with 1st nor cal rally, Casini ranch with the dates. A astronomy night, a pot luck dinner. So throw out your ideas and if anyone wants the help Trish plan please step up your help would be welcome, this is where I'm not very good so I will do what I can but I'm out of my league.

So lets have some fun.

--------------------


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes, anyone want to help plan? This is all new to me and would love some help. 
I would like to know if there is an interest in tshirts for the rally. I can contact some local companies and get some prices. Any ideas?
Trish


----------

